# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Как правильно получить справку.

## tagrojucalo3

День за днем ценники на международные авиаперелеты быстро растут, и потому всё более значимое число россиян предпочитает отдыхать и поправлять здоровье в санаториях, что располагаются на территории родной страны. Одним из обязательных условий пребывания в разных санаториях стало оформление единой санаторно-курортной карты, которую можно оформлять либо в конкретном санатории, либо в любой участковой поликлинике. Оба варианта имеют перечень собственных минусов: в санатории вам придётся отвалить массу денег за получение этой справки, в в государственных поликлиниках придётся пройти через пару кругов преисподней и гору очередей, прежде чем вам удастся заполучить необходимую справку.     А помимо прочего вы можете тупо перейти на сайт  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и получить нужную вам санаторно-курортную книжку единого образца в частной клинике с доставкой до метро. 
Вам не надо будет отдавать тысячи рублей или выстаивать большущие очереди: за несколько сот рублей и за пару часов времени вы получите описанный документ и сможете поехать на отдых в любой санаторий нашего государства. Помимо реально подлинного бланка на получаемой справке проставляются печати и подписи реальных медицинских учреждений, и потому ваши документы пройдут даже самую придирчивую проверку на подлинность. Дополнительным преимуществом оформления санаторно-курортной карты с доставкой курьерской службой считается то, что вы получаете возможность вписать туда разные рекомендации соответственно направленности профилактория, в котором вы планируете отдыхать. Потому как при получении санаторно-курортной карты в банальной городской поликлинике врач имеет возможность запретить отдыхать вам, например, в горах чисто по врачебным критериям.

----------

